# fish with Tumor



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi
I am new at this I got my tank running about ten months and I do water changes once a week and a few days ago i saw that one of my fish had a Tumor on top of its head, Is there anybody out there that could help me please.Should i take that fish out and put it in a sick tank. I have a fresh water tank any advise will help.
Thank You


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

tank parameters, what kind of fish and pictures would help :O


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you sure it's a tumor? Males of most cichlid species will develop a slight to gigantic bump on the top of the head. Pictures would help us better help you.


----------



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi
I am not sure if it is a tumor but it is a bump on its head ,I do not know how to sent pictures yet. I do not know what kind of fish it is,I call them red eyes I got 4 and one has the bump. They are 1.5 ins long with neon red eyes.

Thank You


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

to post a pic here you have to upload it to a hosting site (photobucket, flickr, etc) and then post the link on here


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

you can also resize photos using paint and add them as attachments to posts. i find that simpler than using an offsite link. if you like you can email some photos to me at [email protected] and i could add the to this thread for you.


----------



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

*bump*

Bump, added pictures


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

might be a parasite? Does it move around/hop from fish to fish? A clearer close-up would help... If it is a tumor there's nothing you can do.


----------



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi
I am not sure that it is a Turmor Ijust know that it is a bump on its head and it do not move around or hop from fish to fish, that is the best picture i could get.
Thank You very much.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

i had that on the tail on one of my neon tetras before. Didn't do anything to it. I think it just went away.. as far as I know, I haven't lost any of them and i don't see the bump anymore.


----------

